# Shrimp Dejonghe



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup of butter or margarine
1 clove garlic, minced
1 small onion finely chopped
1/3 cup of parsley
1/2 teaspoon of salt
dash cayenne pepper
2 cups of soft bread crumbs
1 1/2 pound of shrimp peeled,deveined and cooked
2 tablespoons of lemon juice

Melt butter or margarine in large skillet over medium heat. Saute garlic and onion until onion is transparent. Add parsley, salt and cayenne and mix well. Stir in bread crumbs. Place shrimp in 8 x 8 x 2 baking dish, sprinkle with lemon juice. Spread bread mixture lightly over shrimp. Bake in 375 deg oven for 20-25 mins or until bread crumbs are brown. serves 6.


----------

